# Todays Quote



## NoIdea

"A good time to keep your mouth shut is when you're in deep water."


----------



## jonn

I like it :lol:


----------



## Pantherlikher

Very profound...
I guess that's why so many people are drowning huh...


----------



## glondor

Haha blub ha ha blub gurgle ha


----------



## Palladium

Unless your the shark! :mrgreen:


----------



## NoIdea

Ok, how about this one:

"Right now I'm having amnesia and deja vu at the same time. I think I've forgotten this before." Steven Wright


----------



## scrappile

or 

I had a helicopter... no place to park it, so I just tied it to a lamp post and left it running... slow glance upward---Steven Wright;


----------



## Pantherlikher

ok...ok the all time favorite.
I have been self diagnosed with Anal Gloucoma. 
I can't see my ass working for someone else.


----------



## Calg5

If you are true to your teeth, they won't be false to you.


----------



## Geo

dont bite the hand that feeds you - 18th century political writer Edmund Burke


----------



## artart47

I was dreaming that I had insomnia and that I coulden't sleep.
finally I woke up and thought,"great! now I can get some sleep!"


----------



## Woodworker1997

Of all the thing's I've lost i miss my mind the most.- Ozzy Osborne


----------



## scrappile

Build a better mousetrap, and the world will beat a path to your door 
Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## NoIdea

"Dont count your chickens before you know how to count" Me I think :?: :mrgreen: just came to me :roll: :lol:


----------



## maynman1751

I'm lost
I've gone to look for myself
If I should return
before I get back
Have me wait!


----------



## martyn111

Where there is a will, you will always find long lost relatives!


----------



## goldsilverpro

_Common gold refiner's saying referring to being careful how much you steal, because you want a return customer:_

"You can shear a sheep many times, but you can only skin him once."


----------



## NoIdea

goldsilverpro said:


> _Common gold refiner's saying referring to being careful how much you steal, because you want a return customer:_
> 
> "You can shear a sheep many times, but you can only skin him once."



Whow ... you bin to NZ? :lol:


----------



## NoIdea

"One night a jet flew a little bit too close to my house. I was walking from the living room to the kitchen, and the stewardess told me to sit down." Steve Wright


----------



## tek4g63

"The only thing that I know for certain is, that I know nothing."


----------



## g_axelsson

Maybe not as witty as many above, but in Swedish I use to say
"Vela är också ett val."

Loosely translated it becomes...

"Indecision is also a decision."

/Göran


----------



## Geo

"the refiner is always the last liar"


----------



## GotTheBug

"Better to ask forgiveness than permission." - Muriel Ward (nice lady that owned a company I used to work for)

Paul.


----------



## gold4mike

I'm OPS MGR at a trucking company and have been tempted to use:

Your poor planning does not constitute my emergency.


----------



## NoIdea

gold4mike said:


> I'm OPS MGR at a trucking company and have been tempted to use:
> 
> Your poor planning does not constitute my emergency.



That would be OK as long as they dont run over anyone. :lol:


----------



## NoIdea

"Even if you're on the right track, you'll get run over if you just sit there." Will Rogers


----------



## goldsilverpro

Money talks. Bull**** walks.


----------



## Geo

"fool me once, shame on you. fool me twice, shame on me."- unknown author.


----------



## scrappile

Big hat, big boots, no cattle

Chi Chi Rodriguez


----------



## AndyWilliams

As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly.


----------



## Geo

if you can sprinkle salt on a turkeys tail, you can catch him.


----------



## AndyWilliams

Geo said:


> if you can sprinkle salt on a turkeys tail, you can catch him.


Only if you stop sprinkling salt on his tail! :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro

Geo said:


> if you can sprinkle salt on a turkeys tail, you can catch him.


My grandmother always told me that was the way to catch a bird. Took me 20 years to figure it out. I'm pretty slow.


----------



## goldsilverpro

I hope I don't get banned for this,

Wish in one hand, crap in the other, and see which one fills up first.


----------



## NoIdea

goldsilverpro said:


> I hope I don't get banned for this,
> 
> Wish in one hand, crap in the other, and see which one fills up first.



Ok, thats it, ive had all i can take, no more i tell you, i mean of all the ...., and then some, well im sitting here beside myself, ummmm ..... oh thats right..... your banned!!!!! ....... Uhhh does being banned mean you are going to be part of a ban?? Struth now im confused, so which one fills first??

Deano ....... i think.....


----------



## butcher

Wish in one hand, Shhh in the other, I heard that all my life, I just never heard the part "see which one fills up first".


----------



## CBentre

OK if you've ever worked in a management position for a medium to larger scale company over the years you've had to hear "There's no I in team." This was posted on my fb wall a few days ago.


----------



## goldsilverpro

AndyWilliams said:


> As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly.


Wasn't that from an episode of "WKRP in Cincinnati", when they dropped turkeys from a helicopter as a Thanksgiving promotion? All the turkeys went splat on the parking lot filled with people that had turned out for the event. Lots of panicked people running and screaming. I read they got that from a real event done by a real radio station. Funniest episode of a TV show I ever saw. Called "Turkeys Away". The scene starts about 17:02 on this video.
http://www.hulu.com/watch/322

http://everything2.com/title/Turkeys+Away


----------



## AndyWilliams

goldsilverpro said:


> AndyWilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that from an episode of "WKRP in Cincinnati", when they dropped turkeys from a helicopter as a Thanksgiving promotion? All the turkeys went splat on the parking lot filled with people that had turned out for the event. Lots of panicked people running and screaming. I read they got that from a real event done by a real radio station.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that was Carlson! "They were hitting the ground like bags of wet cement!" (Les Nesman). I never heard about it really happening, but that would be hilarious to see.


----------



## NoIdea

"Anything dropped in the bathroom falls in the toilet." Flucard's Corollary


----------



## gold4mike

goldsilverpro said:


> AndyWilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that from an episode of "WKRP in Cincinnati", when they dropped turkeys from a helicopter as a Thanksgiving promotion? All the turkeys went splat on the parking lot filled with people that had turned out for the event. Lots of panicked people running and screaming. I read they got that from a real event done by a real radio station. Funniest episode of a TV show I ever saw. Called "Turkeys Away". The scene starts about 17:02 on this video.
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/322
> 
> http://everything2.com/title/Turkeys+Away
Click to expand...


Yes it was - "WKRP in Cincinnati - home of more music and Les Nessman"


----------



## CBentre

"when it rains it pours"


----------



## jimdoc

WKRP "As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly" Thanksgiving 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf3mgmEdfwg

"Oh my goodness - Oh the humanity"


----------



## NoIdea

"When I was little, my grandfather used to make me stand in a closet for five minutes without moving. He said it was elevator practice." Steve Wright


----------



## Pantherlikher

Don't worry, it's just a figment of your imaginarily kaotic dissallusionmental thinking.


----------



## Geo

so the whole world is wrong and your the only one right - my mother


----------



## goldsilverpro

The secret of creativity is knowing how to hide your sources.

Albert Einstein


----------



## NoIdea

Geo said:


> so the whole world is wrong and your the only one right - my mother



ha ha ha, dont you hate it when you are the only one that is right, you must be a wise man Geo :lol: 

Deano


----------



## scrappile

How much Gold is in this aluminum step ladder from walmart,...


----------



## NoIdea

"If you can't get rid of the skeleton in your closet, you'd best teach it to dance" George Bernard Shaw


----------



## hungry

May all your directions in life be the right turn*---->*


----------



## Geo

cream always rises to the top


----------



## goldenchild

a bird in hand is worth 2 in the bush


----------



## maynman1751

Something very appropriate for our hobby:
Better safe than sorry!


----------



## martyn111

Also appropriate for our hobby
You cannot polish a tu*d


----------



## resabed01

Hope for the best, expect the worst - unknown


----------



## hungry

Tippacanoe and Tyler too.


----------



## CBentre

You will be fine as long as you don't quit quitting


----------



## scrappile

My psychic said i would win the Lottery and quit my Job,.

I quit my job, I'm halfway there,...


----------



## GotTheBug

Can't make chicken pie out of chicken sh*t.


----------



## Geo

12-21-2012, today is the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## NoIdea

"The difference between 'involvement' and 'commitment' is like an eggs-and-ham breakfast: the chicken was 'involved' - the pig was 'committed'" Unknown


----------



## NoIdea

"A good compromise leaves everybody mad." Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## Geo

im not going crazy,i am crazy. i just go normal sometimes.


----------



## NoIdea

Geo said:


> im not going crazy,i am crazy. i just go normal sometimes.



Ha Ha Ha now thats me down to a T, thanks im gunna use it. :lol:


----------



## scrappile

That ain't Ground Glass Fittings ,. :!: .


----------



## MMFJ

Wouldn't it be hilarious if we made this calendar end two weeks early?

Ancient Mayans


----------



## Geo

is the a urinal?


----------



## scrappile

Is that a quote or Question,...

Yeah, fill it with marbles and flowers when you give it somebody in the hospital they get lots of laughs,..wonder if that pump would help if stoppers leak a little.


----------



## Irons2

My work is so Secret, even I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Geo

that information is given on a need to know basis, and at this point in time we feel you do not need to know.


----------



## Geo

i could tell you the answer to that but then i would have to kill you.


----------



## martyn111

Its a case of mind over matter, I don't mind, and you don't matter!


----------



## martyn111

Wise people talk because they have something to say. Fools talk because they have to say something..
Harold_V


----------



## rewalston

I'm so poor I can't afford to pay attention


----------



## rewalston

You don't have to be crazy to live (work, belong to this forum) here but it sure helps...


----------



## NoIdea

"Why don't sheep shrink when you put them in the drier?"


----------



## tek4g63

I always wanted to be somebody, but now I realize that I should have been more specific.


----------



## madmax

"Well there's your problem" Adam Savage


----------



## Geo

150,000 comedians out of work and your trying to make a joke. - unknown


----------



## tek4g63

"It takes considerable knowledge just to realize the extent of your own ignorance."


----------



## MMFJ

If at first you don't succeed, read 'Hoke' and 'Hoke' again!
- GRF members at large


----------



## Geo

Deanno,for some reason, i can picture you standing patiently waiting for the cool down cycle on the dryer expecting to find a miniature sheep when you open the door. :lol:


----------



## jonn

Failing to plan Is planning to fail. Zig ziglar i think


----------



## jonn

If you want success for a year; grow Rice
If you want success for ten years; grow Trees
If you want success for a lifetime; grow PEOPLE

Old Chinese proverb


----------



## NoIdea

Geo said:


> Deanno,for some reason, i can picture you standing patiently waiting for the cool down cycle on the dryer expecting to find a miniature sheep when you open the door. :lol:



Ha Ha Ha for some reason i can picture myself doing it that too :lol:


----------



## jimdoc

I've been patiently waiting to see pictures of the sheep in the dryer.

Jim


----------



## MMFJ

If a Cluttered Desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, of what, then, is an Empty Desk a sign? - Albert Einstein


> https://plus.google.com/u/2/109229333624640995186/posts/TbYcmMarXWk?cfem=1


----------



## NoIdea

"An artist must know how to convince others of the truth of his lies." Pablo Picasso


----------



## NoIdea

jimdoc said:


> I've been patiently waiting to see pictures of the sheep in the dryer.
> 
> Jim



I tried, butt the blasted thing wouldn't fit after i took it out of the washing machine:mrgreen:


----------



## Woodworker1997

Too many irons in the fire.
-Charles Oblinger


----------



## Geo

too many chiefs and not enough indians.


----------



## MMFJ

Before they invented drawing boards, what did they go back to?


----------



## Geo

my momma told me to watch out for men like you. - my wife

i guess she found one. :lol:


----------



## MMFJ

How do you know when you're out of invisible ink?


----------



## NoIdea

Geo said:


> my momma told me to watch out for men like you. - my wife
> 
> i guess she found one. :lol:



She sure did :lol:


----------



## NoIdea

"Never hold discussions with the monkey when the organ grinder is in the room." Winston Churchill


----------



## jonn

I've lost plenty of money chasing women, but haven't lost any women chasing money :mrgreen:


----------



## NoIdea

"Always avoid temptation unless you can't resist it." Unknown


----------



## sena

"There is no science without sacrifice "- GI JOE movie


----------



## Geo

you can’t make an omelette without breaking eggs - Joseph Stalin


----------



## Woodworker1997

Si vis pacem, para bellum 

If you wish for peace, prepare for war.- Plato


----------



## NoIdea

"You can have it in any color you like, as long as it’s black" Henry Ford on the Model ‘T’ Ford


----------



## madmax

Beam me up Scotty, there's no inteligent life down here!


----------



## jeneje

Never call a mans gold -pyrite...
Ken :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium

jeneje said:


> Never call a mans gold -pyrite...
> Ken :mrgreen:




Now that's funny !!!!!


----------



## Geo

hey Ken, that could read "one man's gold is another man's fools gold" :lol: :lol:


----------



## jeneje

Geo said:


> hey Ken, that could read "one man's gold is another man's fools gold" :lol: :lol:


Yeah...it could, or mica too!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## NoIdea

"All generalisations are bad." R.H. Grenier


----------



## etack

I always liked this as a response to The early bird gets the worm

The second mouse gets the cheese.

Eric


----------



## goldsilverpro

_Quotes from Mark Twain to cover my entry for the next 40 days._


“Education consists mainly of what we have unlearned.” 

“The secret to getting ahead is getting started.” 

“Anger is an acid that can do more harm to the vessel in which it is stored than to anything on which it is poured.” 

“Eat a live frog first thing in the morning and nothing worse will happen to you the rest of the day.”

“If you have to swallow a frog, don't stare at it too long.” 

“Patriotism is supporting your country all the time and your government when it deserves it.” 

“The older I get, the more clearly I remember things that never happened.” 

“Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience.” 

“He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.” 

“It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt” 

“There is nothing so annoying as having two people talking when you're busy interrupting.” 

“Plain question and plain answer make the shortest road out of most perplexities.” 

“If we would learn what the human race really is at bottom, we need only observe it in election times.” 

“If voting made any difference they wouldn't let us do it.” 

“Human pride is not worthwhile; there is always something lying in wait to take the wind out of it.” 

“I always take Scotch whiskey at night as a preventive of toothache. I have never had the toothache; and what is more, I never intend to have it.” 

“A person who won't read has no advantage over one who can't read.” 

“Honesty: The best of all the lost arts.” 

“Use the right word, not its second cousin.” 

“It's easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.” 

“Politicians and diapers must be changed often, and for the same reason.” 

“Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference” 

“Really great people make you feel that you, too, can become great.” 

“A person with a new idea is a crank until the idea succeeds.” 

“There is no distinctly native American criminal class save Congress.” 

“Additional problems are the offspring of poor solutions.” 

“I saw a startling sight today, a politician with his hands in his own pockets.” 

“How empty is theory in the presence of fact!” 

“Never have a battle of wits with an unarmed person.” 

“You cannot trust your eyes, if your imagination is out of focus.” 

“I am opposed to millionaires, but it would be dangerous to offer me the position.” 

“I never let school get in the way of my education!” 

“It ain't what you don't know that gets you into trouble. It's what you know for sure that just ain't so.” 

“Find a job you enjoy doing, and you will never have to work a day in your life.” 

“Always tell the truth. That way you don't have to remember what you said.” 

“Whenever you find yourself on the side of he majority, it is time to pause and reflect” 

“You can't depend on your judgment when your imagination is out of focus.” 

“The nation is divided, half patriots and half traitors, and no man can tell which from which.” 

“When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have him around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much he had learned in seven years.” 

And, of course:
"A mine is a hole in the ground owned by a liar."


----------



## maynman1751

You are the master of what you don't say, and the slave to what you do.


----------



## NoIdea

"It's not that I'm afraid to die, I just don't want to be there when it happens." Woody Allen


----------



## NoIdea

"I was once arrested for walking in someone else's sleep." Steve Wright


----------



## Palladium

“Of all God’s creatures, there is only one that cannot be made slave of the lash. That one is the cat.- Mark Twain”

:mrgreen:


----------



## Geo

lets see how to put this delicately.

pooh and Shinola, dont step in the pooh and you wont need the Shinola.


----------



## MMFJ




----------



## srlaulis

" No bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country."
-George S. Patton


----------



## damezbullion

HE WHO SAYS HE CAN AND HE WHO SAYS HE CAN'T, IS PROBABLY RIGHT!.... WILL SMITH 8)


----------



## madmax

Is that a gun in your pocket or are just glad to see me!....... Mae West


----------



## GotTheBug

Molon Labe


----------



## MMFJ

Senior Moments - Brain Farts...... Golf Brooks

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Xv1tMioGgXI

If you don't get a laugh, you ain't OLD!


----------



## kclaptopsrepair

"American scientists discovered, that people believe in everything that American scientists have discovered...."
Me.


----------



## Geo

kclaptopsrepair said:


> "American scientists discovered, that people believe in everything that American scientists have discovered...."
> Me.



then you believe in "the ultrasonic neuter valve". a major breakthrough in engineering.it was created to keep the wig-wag from going out in your wobble joint.


----------



## kclaptopsrepair

Geo said:


> kclaptopsrepair said:
> 
> 
> 
> "American scientists discovered, that people believe in everything that American scientists have discovered...."
> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you believe in "the ultrasonic neuter valve". a major breakthrough in engineering.it was created to keep the wig-wag from going out in your wobble joint.
Click to expand...


I got one.....


----------



## artart47

We don't have gravity! 
Racine, wisconsin sucks!
so everything you drop falls to the ground.


----------



## NoIdea

"Who sleepeth with dogs shall rise with fleas." John Florio 1553-1626


----------



## NoIdea

"You always find love when you're not looking for it. It's sorter like a Frisbee hitting' your face... you're not looking for it, but *FWAP*, it hits ya' anyway." Jennifer something?


----------



## radical351

im not worried about the return on my money, as much as i am worried about the return of my money.


ya'all have a great day
ray


----------



## NoIdea

"I've got ten pairs of trainers. That's one for every day of the week." Samantha Fox, The Sun


----------



## NoIdea

"I called up the Psychic Friends Network. They said, "Why are you calling?" I said, "You tell me."" Broderick Rice


----------



## NoIdea

"Everything takes longer than you think." Murphy's Second Law


----------



## NoIdea

"If it weren't for electricity we'd all be watching television by candlelight." George Gobel


----------



## Woodworker1997

Better is the enemy of good.


----------



## Anonymous

A good woman can do it all by herself, but a good man won't let her!

Kevin


----------



## Geo

if you have to ask yourself if what your doing is right? chances are its not. - me


----------



## kelly

You can't create wealth by dividing it.

and especially true in refining,

Know before you go.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

"Getting angry at the government is like barking at the Moon. It feels good but has no effect on the Moon." Irons 01/28/2010

Dave


----------



## Geo

“Whoever said money can't buy happiness simply didn't know where to go shopping.” - Bo Derek

umm- umm Bo Derek. still a perfect 10.


----------



## Claudie

"It's not what you said that made her mad, it's what she heard" :|


----------



## Claudie

"Everybody is a genius, but if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid" Albert Einstein


----------



## MGH

Never trust an atom. They make up everything.


----------



## NoIdea

"Things are more like they are now than they ever were before." Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## Smack

NoIdea said:


> "Things are more like they are now than they ever were before." Dwight D. Eisenhower



That's close to one of my favorites: "I feel more like I do now then when I got here"

Mine for today (since I just finished pouring concrete) would have to be: "I'm glad that's over with".


----------



## niteliteone

I didn't say it was your fault. I said I was going to blame you. " note on mom's fridge for over 20 years"


----------



## Geo

"it was like that when i got here"


----------



## macfixer01

Not sure it counts as a "quote" but... I've worked several different jobs servicing various electronic equipment. I once saw a list of things people said to the service department versus what they really meant I really wish I'd saved a copy of it. The first two on the list from memory went something like:

#!. Customer says: "It just needs cleaning". Which really means: "I know it's ready to blow up and want someone to blame it on so I can get it fixed for free".
#2. Customer says: "It was working fine until your technician touched it!". Which really means: (See #1).

And so on...


----------



## JHS

A moment of keeping your mouth shut, is worth hours of explaination


----------



## solar_plasma

We the willing,
led by the unknowing,
are doing the impossible.
We have done so much,
with so little, for so long,
that we are now qualified
to do anything with nothing!

(first seen in: Ichak Adizez, How to solve the mismanagement crisis)


----------



## MGH

Not really a quote, just gave me a needed chuckle on a Monday...


----------



## goldsilverpro

"Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch. Liberty is a well-armed lamb contesting the vote."


----------



## Palladium

goldsilverpro said:


> "Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch. Liberty is a well-armed lamb contesting the vote."



Funny how all our founding fathers ALREADY knew what we seem to just be realizing today!


----------



## JHS

I let my mind wonder,and it didin't come back.


----------



## everydayisalesson

If you don't have time to do it right the first time, when will you ever have time to fix it. This was in the window of the office of my first job....McDonalds.
Mike


----------



## g_axelsson

JHS said:


> I let my mind wonder,and it didin't come back.


I wonder if you really meant wander?

:mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## AndyWilliams

g_axelsson said:


> JHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let my mind wonder,and it didin't come back.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you really meant wander?
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Göran
Click to expand...


Huh, so you mean "no wonder?" :mrgreen:


----------



## solar_plasma

Mahatma Gandhi - "The expert knows more and more about less and less until he knows everything about nothing." :lol: *didn't hear that before* Very true if according politics and economy.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Mark Twain: “No man’s life, liberty or property are safe while the legislature is in session.”


----------



## Palladium

Experience hath shewn, that even under the best forms of government those entrusted with power have, in time, and by slow operations, perverted it into tyranny.

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## JHS

I wonder if you really meant wander?

Hay told you i let it wander and it didin't come back.
Besides this is texas and wander sounds like a girl's name,and your wife pulls weeds from the flare bed,and you put steples in a fence post.I never figured out what they put on top of a church. what is a hot water heater?I never saw one.If you have one,please post a picture.
john


----------



## goldsilverpro

Five by George Carlin:

"I have as much authority as the Pope, I just don't have as many people who believe it."

"When you're born you get a ticket to the freak show. When you're born in America, you get a front row seat."

"By and large, language is a tool for concealing the truth."

"If we could just find out who's in charge, we could kill him."

"Think of how stupid the average person is, and realize half of them are stupider than that."


----------



## solar_plasma

Formerly everything was better, - also the future. (Harald Lesch)


----------



## Geo

"If it's seems too good to be true then it probably is" - unknown


----------



## JHS

My wife has this bumper sticker on her car

My other car is a broom.


----------



## goldsilverpro

I think everyone on the forum has experienced this:

“The truth will set you free, but first it will piss you off.”
― Gloria Steinem


----------



## goldsilverpro

From Richard Feynman, Nobel Prize, Physics, 1965


----------



## Anonymous

My quote for today:

"It takes a wise person to know when they are wrong, but a real man to admit it."


----------



## Tankman

The difference between try and triumph is just a little umph! Marvin Phillips:


----------



## butcher

Some times you can also "umph!" so much that you will not triumph, sometimes just getting away from the problem the answer will come more easily.
It also helps when you have a good understanding of what you are "umphing" over!
And have a good idea that your not just spinning your wheels going nowhere with all of that "umphing around".
Butcher 
:lol:


----------



## Anonymous

You're only a failure when you start blaming other people.


----------



## Geo

Confucius say: better to fool with a bee than to be with a fool.


----------



## Claudie

"The same thing we do every night, Pinky—try to take over the world!" The Brain


----------



## Geo

I may be schizophrenic, but at least I have each other.


----------



## jason_recliner

I am a masochist.
So I _like_ ice cold showers.
Which is why I take hot ones.


----------



## bigbaud

"You did'nt loose your girlfriend, you just lost your turn."
-?


----------



## justinhcase

My favorite bit of wisdom I have it on my wall above m desk...
It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.


----------



## Geo

justinhcase said:


> My favorite bit of wisdom I have it on my wall above m desk...
> It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.



Is that a drawn out way of saying "nothing ventured, nothing gained?"


----------



## justinhcase

Geo said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite bit of wisdom I have it on my wall above m desk...
> It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a drawn out way of saying "nothing ventured, nothing gained?"
Click to expand...

Good Old Theodor had a way of putting a bit more force behind his words but I think he was saying that the nobility is in the endeavor an not necessarily the success.
But you have to take it in the context he was addressing other world leaders and trying to explain his views on what an individual should be like and a society should strive to achieve through its citizens.


----------



## jason_recliner

Geo said:


> Is that a drawn out way of saying "nothing ventured, nothing gained?"


Or "No statue has ever been erected to honour a critic." (Origin unknown)


----------

